# Windows 8 Applications Not Working



## sojodave (Oct 26, 2012)

I dread the moment I thought upgrading to Windows 8 was a good idea. No applications will open, not the store, none of them. When I click on an application, the icon flips and does nothing. I've scoured the Internet for a solution. Nothing is working.


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

What is the screen resolution you have? Do you meet the requirements for such features?

System requirements
1 GHz processor or faster with support for PAE, NX, and SSE2
2 GB RAM / 20 GB available hard disk space
_1366 × 768 screen resolution_
DirectX 9 graphics processor with WDDM driver


----------



## undertaken316 (Oct 26, 2012)

I encountered an almost similar problem. Some windows 8 apps are changing to simple their simple windows version icons for example Internet Explorer 10 Metro has changed icon and Skype, Office


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

IE will change its Icon if you install another browser and set it as the default browser. This is due to the fact that if you want to use the 8UI version of IE, you must have IE set as teh default browser. If you click on that Icon now it will take you to the desktop version of IE instead of the 8UI version.

The reason it does it for Office, only Office 2013 has Metro Icons included with its installer. I dont know if Skype has been updated as of yet. but that shouldnt have reverted.


----------

